# skype crash with my bluetooth headset

## sangeshitou

Skype randomly crashes when i pick a call or during a call. But arecord never crash.

Updated:

It is definitely the bluetooth headset do not work. I pick up a call without bluetooth headset, the skype do not crash.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> os version: x86_64
> 
> bluetooth headset: jabra BT4010(pretty old product)
> ...

 

I check the dmesg log

 *Quote:*   

> [  151.211358] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: shutdown urb ffff880110634000 ep3out-iso
> 
> [  151.211362] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: shutdown urb ffff880110634800 ep3out-iso
> 
> [  151.211368] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: shutdown urb ffff880110634600 ep3out-iso
> ...

 

google for a while, i find a post at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-615965-view-next.html?sid=1305a1df243a891c234c29d11bc13fc5 long ago, but it do not work for me.

Below is my kernel config related to bluetooth

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_BT=m
> 
> CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m
> ...

 

Below is my config related to alsa

 *Quote:*   

> @hooks [
> 
> 	{
> 
> 		func load
> ...

 

Below is my config related to bluetooth audio

 *Quote:*   

> # Configuration file for the audio service
> 
> # This section contains options which are not specific to any
> 
> # particular interface
> ...

 

It is important to me, any help will be appereciated.Last edited by sangeshitou on Sun Jan 12, 2014 3:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Logicien

Maybe have an /etc/asound.conf with an entry that declare the Bluetooth MAC address of your headset and make this entry the default can be more effective.

```
pcm.headset {

        type plug

        slave {

                pcm {

                type bluetooth

                device XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

                profile "auto"

                }

        }

        hint {

                show on

                description "What you want."

    }

}

ctl.headset {

        type plug

} 

pcm.!default {

        type plug

       slave.pcm "headset"

        hint {

                show on

                description "What you want."

        }

}

ctl.!default {

        type plug

}
```

----------

## sangeshitou

 *Logicien wrote:*   

> Maybe have an /etc/asound.conf with an entry that declare the Bluetooth MAC address of your headset and make this entry the default can be more effective.
> 
> ```
> pcm.headset {
> 
> ...

 

Thanks for your reply, but it still crash with the configuration above

----------

## Logicien

Maybe use your headset through Pulseaudio. With the previous /etc/asound.conf, just modify the line /etc/pulse/default.pa to have

```
load-module module-alsa-sink device=headset
```

and reload Pulseaudio. You should have an entry in the menu of Pavucontrol to use it. It can be a white line but it's there. Make Pulseaudio the default audio server in $HOME/.asoundrc

```
pcm.pulse {

    type pulse

}

ctl.pulse {

    type pulse

}

pcm.!default {

    type pulse

}

ctl.!default {

    type pulse

}
```

That's the way I use my own Bluetooth headset.

----------

